
OpenX: Open Source Ad Server - chaostheory
http://www.openx.org/
======
noodle
for reference, openx used to be called openads, up until recently.

~~~
sanswork
Do you know why they keep changing their name? I remember phpadsnew, openads,
and now openx?

~~~
noodle
basically, they've changed the name each time leadership changes hands.

~~~
chaostheory
that's a bad sign... thanks for the education about history

------
ctb
worst name ever. seriously misleading.

